# Freakin moles!



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

While *moles* prefer to stay underground and dry, all *moles can swim* if the need arises. They have been observed to *swim* up to an hour at a time and *can* cover distances of a half a mile while *swimming*.

*Can Moles Really Swim? | The Mole Patrol | Puget Sound ...*


🦡😄


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Wanna borrow my girl dog? She hates moles. She will stand at a mole hole and wait for them to show their head, then bingo, she runs into the woods with it. I don't want to know what she does with them.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

LOL Larry - my brother's dog lays the dead mole at the front door - and waits for the "gooooood booooyyyyy".
one mole can make your yard look like ten live there. I have 3 of the metal spike traps and still can't get them all.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

We always used burning sulfur and a weed torch in the orchards for mole control. You can get both at a farm store.
Open up one of the holes, pour in a cup or so of the sulfur and then put the torch to it.
The fumes will travel through their tunnel system and gas them to death.
You'll see the fumes venting out of their other mounds up to 50' away.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Most of our mole/vole damage happens under the snow. Some neighbours have had good luck with an application of lime in the Fall. I'm going to try it this year.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> Wanna borrow my girl dog? She hates moles. She will stand at a mole hole and wait for them to show their head, then bingo, she runs into the woods with it. I don't want to know what she does with them.


I want that dog.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

My brother took in a stray cat a couple years ago. He isn't a cat person but it came at a weak moment I guess. He discovered it would sit on his porch and stare at the yard. Then it would work it's way up to the spot it was staring at and quickly dig out a mole and kill it. He was very impressed. Bragged to me about it. A week or so later I asked how his mole hunter was doing? He said the day after he told me about the cat it crossed the road in front of his house and didn't see an oncoming car. He was saddened by the event.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I had a cat like that when I had the cattle farm. He came in second in a car/cat crash. He still was holding the rabbit he had captured from across the highway.


----------

